# scoTTish (central) monthly meet



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Folks 
Been thinking of doing a "monthly meeting" for the central belt area  what do you guys think :!: 
since we have had an increase of forum members around this area over the last few months,thought it would be a good idea for the new members to meet up with us before the event in February at knockhill, to break the ice so to speak (knockhill might be under snow in February :roll: ) 
just have to get your options about time, area, and day to meet will all depend on work commitment's of some members but hopefully we can work something out to suit everyone if your up for this let me know 

cheers Trev


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

Sounds like a plan. I'm up for this


----------



## ttdrew (Dec 1, 2008)

Count us in please the wife is a bit shy so a meeting with you lot might help before the knockhill event
We are free most of next month


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

How about stirling or Perth Audi? Any contacts up there Trev?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

don't know anyone at Stirling audi but know the sales manager at Perth audi could have a word with him and see what they could come up with  might go into stirling audi as it's a bit more central for us all to get to will pop in at the weekend 
Cheers for the input Davey


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

pick one with an R8 for us to prod


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

MonTheFish said:


> pick one with an R8 for us to prod


 Perth has a R8  their getting back to me after the holidays see if we can get something up and running


----------



## ueg (Jul 29, 2008)

sounds like a plan, Trev. Im interested 4 sure.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

ueg said:


> sounds like a plan, Trev. Im interested 4 sure.


 thats great Ewen you might have the hard top by then  have you seen the event for February 22 at knockhill :?: 
want me to put your name down :roll:


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Sounds good, count me in.

Some driving along beautiful scenic scottish roads would be good [smiley=thumbsup.gif] along with and an eatery possibly on a sunday.

But I am happy to fit in with whatever is arranged, along as there is no showing and shining as the TT is looking a bit grubby at present


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

blackers said:


> Sounds good, count me in.
> 
> Some driving along beautiful scenic scottish roads would be good [smiley=thumbsup.gif] along with and an eatery possibly on a sunday.
> 
> But I am happy to fit in with whatever is arranged, along as there is no showing and shining as the TT is looking a bit grubby at present


no show or shine  just a meet up and a drive some where, just have to sort out a date that suits everyone keep an eye on this thread and if it goes off topic :roll: will keep the front page up dated


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

sounds good trev, would be up for this 

Would give me a chance to check your car out before 22nd, see if I need to get my wallet out


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

L9WTT said:


> sounds good trev, would be up for this
> 
> Would give me a chance to check your car out before 22nd, see if I need to get my wallet out


Good lad Steve you've got money in your wallet after Christmas :lol:


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

no need for any money...Trev's paying


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

MonTheFish said:


> no need for any money...Trev's paying


 :lol: We'll not be going far then :roll:


----------



## williammc (Dec 24, 2008)

sounds great, free most sunday's good chance to meet other Scottish members


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

WILLIAMMC said:


> sounds great, free most sunday's good chance to meet other Scottish members


 cheers mate  will add your name to the list getting things sorted out at the weekend will post up details soon


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Folks, how does the 18th January sound for the meeting up to Perth have a look in at Cameron Audi then on for some food at a mates pub just up the A9, let me know how that sounds and will arrange a meeting place.

cheers trev


----------



## ttdrew (Dec 1, 2008)

OK with me Trev, would it be possible just to meet you at your house? live not far from you  passed the other day with the kids, i take it you stay in the house next to the church? saw a TT in the drive as we passed and took it as yours  
Drew


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

trev ~ put us down as a maybe :?

Hev x


----------



## davyrest (Aug 3, 2005)

Well if Trev is paying i might come
Well im hoping to be up for the 22nd of Feb
Hope you all had a great christmas


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hev said:


> trev ~ put us down as a maybe :?
> 
> Hev x


 put you down as a YES did you say :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

davyrest said:


> Well if Trev is paying i might come
> Well im hoping to be up for the 22nd of Feb
> Hope you all had a great christmas


Hi Davey hows tricks ? big question..... did you manage to get your new top fitted, be good to see you again will put your name down cheers trev


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

ttdrew said:


> OK with me Trev, would it be possible just to meet you at your house? live not far from you  passed the other day with the kids, i take it you stay in the house next to the church? saw a TT in the drive as we passed and took it as yours
> Drew


thats great Drew will add your name, 
yip stay next door to the church never go in though :roll: (would fall down if i went in) just come down will put the kettle on before we head off


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Names so far for the 18 January
Davey & Anna + the kids
Phope & Hev (maybe)
trev & Evelyn
Andrew
Blackers
Steve
Williammc
Daveyrest
M11NTT
jenksndubs


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Just had a call from Cameron's Audi a bit of a muck up on the dates they have a sales push on that weekend and could not give us the full introduction to the company and a show round the workshop, so we will have to arrange Cameron's for another date will have a look around and see what we can find for the 18th even if it just a drive around the hill foots, a couple of stops for photo shoots then off for lunch are you still interested ?

cheers trev


----------



## jenksndubs (Sep 29, 2008)

Ill try my best to make this depending on how much work I have.

Hate to gatecrash the thread but im the Edinburgh Region Host for Scottish VAG, if anyone fancys the 2 monthy meets we have just drop me a pm but I hope to meet you all on the 18th.

p.s Monthly meets in Glasgow,Falkirk,Fife,North region -aberdeen, Dumfries, heres a link : 
http://www.scottishvag.net/phpBB3/viewforum.php?f=93

cheers 8)


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jenksndubs said:


> Ill try my best to make this depending on how much work I have.
> 
> Hate to gatecrash the thread but im the Edinburgh Region Host for Scottish VAG, if anyone fancys the 2 monthy meets we have just drop me a pm but I hope to meet you all on the 18th.
> 
> ...


 cheers mate will add your name to the list  dropped you a p/m

cheers trev


----------



## williammc (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm ok for the 18th will watch out for detail's of where we are going


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

WILLIAMMC said:


> I'm ok for the 18th will watch out for detail's of where we are going


 good lad [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

right here's the details for the meeting  weather permitting we'll head up to Perth meet at dobbies garden centre just before you join the A9 north bound, at about 11:00am after an introduction to all the new members and a chin wag, head up to Bankfoot visitors centre just of the A9 for a cuppa and photo shoot, their are some great roads around that area for a drive about but i suppose it all depends on the weather that day  
anyone wanting to meet at our place in Limekilns send me a p/m and i give you my postcode 

cheers trev


----------



## ttdrew (Dec 1, 2008)

trev said:


> right here's the details for the meeting  weather permitting we'll head up to Perth meet at dobbies garden centre just before you join the A9 north bound, at about 11:00am after an introduction to all the new members and a chin wag, head up to Bankfoot visitors centre just of the A9 for a cuppa and photo shoot, their are some great roads around that area for a drive about but i suppose it all depends on the weather that day
> anyone wanting to meet at our place in Limekilns send me a p/m and i give you my postcode
> 
> cheers trev


 P.M sent will just come over to your house if you dont mind mate about 10 am


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

No problem Drew


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

.
We will be driving up to Perth from Leith.

Limekilns looks like its on the way can we meet there and follow?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

That's great will have the kettle on


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Names up dated from page 2
Davey & Anna + the kids
Phope & Hev ?
trev & Evelyn
Andrew
Blackers
Steve ?
Williammc
Daveyrest
M11NTT
jenksndubs

Monthefish..... are you heading straight up to Perth or stopping of at our bit ?


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

Perth...gives us an extra hour in bed


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

MonTheFish said:


> Perth...gives us an extra hour in bed


you said you would be on the tea & bacon rolls at our bit :roll: :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Anyone else stopping off at our bit on the way up :?:


----------



## williammc (Dec 24, 2008)

Hi Trev i will meet you all at Dobbies as i can go onto A9 from Falkirk M9


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

WILLIAMMC said:


> Hi Trev i will meet you all at Dobbies as i can go onto A9 from Falkirk M9


 No problem William, have a word with "monthefish" he will be going the same way as you team up and have a mini meet up to Dobbies :lol:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Am too lazy - when is this for?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

it's for this Sunday 18th just a wee run


----------



## genie_v1 (Aug 2, 2002)

pm sent trev

Would like to meet you all. Hope to make Limekilns 10-1030

Cheers
Martin


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

genie_v1 said:


> pm sent trev
> 
> Would like to meet you all. Hope to make Limekilns 10-1030
> 
> ...


 great Martin will p/m our address


----------



## TT_Broonster (Jan 28, 2007)

Any plans for a 'weekend away' meet this year? I quite enjoyed the wee jaunt up around Fort William & Skye last year.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

TT_Broonster said:


> Any plans for a 'weekend away' meet this year? I quite enjoyed the wee jaunt up around Fort William & Skye last year.


 Hi their i would think so will have to see Hev & try to sort out an event, im like you the weekend away ones are great


----------



## Juggernot jugs (Apr 22, 2007)

Hi there Trev,

Just me from over the sea, sorry not been in touch for a while. Any chance off popping along on Sunday, assuming were not working. Well come to yours if that is ok. Can you send me your details. Oh by the way, Happy New Year, abit late I know sorry ha ha. Hope to catch up with you all then. Hope this finds you both well.

Regards

Helen.. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## jenksndubs (Sep 29, 2008)

Im afraid I wont make this now guys and girls, Scottish VAG AGM this Sunday,  but I hope to meet up with you all at the Scottish VAG megameet at Knockhill in Feb.

Have a good 1! 8)


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Juggernot jugs said:


> Hi there Trev,
> 
> Just me from over the sea, sorry not been in touch for a while. Any chance off popping along on Sunday, assuming were not working. Well come to yours if that is ok. Can you send me your details. Oh by the way, Happy New Year, abit late I know sorry ha ha. Hope to catch up with you all then. Hope this finds you both well.
> 
> ...


 Hi Helen
happy new year to you as well, we are both fine and you ? will add your name to the list and see you sunday


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jenksndubs said:


> Im afraid I wont make this now guys and girls, Scottish VAG AGM this Sunday,  but I hope to meet up with you all at the Scottish VAG megameet at Knockhill in Feb.
> 
> Have a good 1! 8)


 thats ok mate will see you at knockhill on the 22nd


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Finally got broadband connected! 

Would have been good to make this but can't use my car just now (and i'm not using Wendys!)

Hope to catch up with you all soon - MTF, trev - if you're passing, more than welcome (got a room almost set up now for the (older) boys to play in) :roll: :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

slg said:


> Finally got broadband connected!
> 
> Would have been good to make this but can't use my car just now (and i'm not using Wendys!)
> 
> Hope to catch up with you all soon - MTF, trev - if you're passing, more than welcome (got a room almost set up now for the (older) boys to play in) :roll: :wink:


 Ahhhh bummer Stu , hows things in your new house mate got things sorted? Boy's room this sound interesting come on spill the beans  wait till you see what MTF is doing for me !!!!! with his IT skills he's made up a state of the art cctv system cameras all over the place :lol: :lol: will pop over with davey some time take care see you all soon

ps can you make it to the knockhill event in Feb


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Just a heads up for the morra *ROAD WORKS ON THE FORTH BRIDGE*so if anyone is heading over the bridge tomorrow leave in plenty of time


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Next months venue SLG towers :lol: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Next months venue SLG towers :lol: :lol:


 :lol: good idea


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi everyone
weather not that promising for today  but lets make the most of it, for the ones leaving fife we should be up at Perth about 11ish so "Mon" you'll get a longer lie in  *Helen* has let me know she wont be coming due to work commitments, but said she will try and make the knockhill event, so will see you all at Perth  drive carefully :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi just got back from a good day out thanks to everyone who braved the sunshine  heres some pics





































good to see some new faces and hope to see you all at Knockhill


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

Nice to meet everyone. Had a blast and looking forward to the next one


----------



## williammc (Dec 24, 2008)

Had a great time,see you all next time


----------



## The Rainman (Jun 1, 2008)

Hey trev from the A9 to the wok and spice in Glenrothes you must have passed my front door, you should have popped in with the team for a coffee :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

WILLIAMMC said:


> Had a great time,see you all next time


good to see you mate might get the next event on film


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

The Rainman said:


> Hey trev from the A9 to the wok and spice in Glenrothes you must have passed my front door, you should have popped in with the team for a coffee :wink:


change of plans at the last min, was a good meet the gang has just left our house after a few cuppas and a bleather
will you manage to make the knockhill event? might pop down and see you through the week


----------



## The Rainman (Jun 1, 2008)

Should be ok for that, will see you at work next time you pop in m8


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

The Rainman said:


> Should be ok for that, will see you at work next time you pop in m8


ok mind and have the kettle on


----------



## genie_v1 (Aug 2, 2002)

Good to meet you all today guys. Looking forward to the Knockhill event.

Thank you for the hospitality Trev [smiley=cheers.gif]



WILLIAMMC said:


> Had a great time,see you all next time


Well done on getting the IT together William -enjoy your week away - you WILL freeze you know!! :mrgreen:

M & N


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

genie_v1 said:


> Good to meet you all today guys. Looking forward to the Knockhill event.
> 
> Thank you for the hospitality Trev [smiley=cheers.gif]
> 
> ...


no problem Martin glad you made it, see you at knockhill  ( now its time to send william some PMs just a few :lol: :lol: )


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

.
Adrian & I had a great day. Very good to meet everyone.

Thanks for organising it all Trev

Just a few photographs.....

behind you









six TT









trev at work









martin V1









rain at times









trev on the move









sprint blue too fast to photo









dobbies meet









dobbies 2


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

It's about time to organise our weekend away so if you have any ideas about and area that would be interesting to go to, post them up and we'll have a vote,


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

blackers said:


> .
> Adrian & I had a great day. Very good to meet everyone.
> 
> Thanks for organising it all Trev
> ...


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

we would have done if Hev-Nav was leading the way :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

phope said:


> we would have done if Hev-Nav was leading the way :lol:












Hev x


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

.
So thats how it works then 










thanks tosh


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

blackers ~ we told you it was to do with the tyres at home! Remote sensors :lol: :lol: :lol:

trev / everybody ~ what about Easter weekend for our weekend away??? - I know it is close to IOM weekend away but not everybody will be going to that.

Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

thats fine by me *Hev* evelyns going to check her shifts this week


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hev said:


> phope said:
> 
> 
> > we would have done if Hev-Nav was leading the way :lol:
> ...


 *FIGHT*the honeymoons over :wink:


----------



## williammc (Dec 24, 2008)

Managed to get IT ok (got mate at work to help HA HA)
It will be cold in Bulgaria,but at least i won't have to worry about working the laptop for a week.
Thank's again Trev & everyone for a good day :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

WILLIAMMC said:


> Managed to get IT ok (got mate at work to help HA HA)
> It will be cold in Bulgaria,but at least i won't have to worry about working the laptop for a week.
> Thank's again Trev & everyone for a good day :lol:


cheers mate nice to meet up with at last


----------



## satnav (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi all, I'm new to the site have ownd my pride+joy for 3months very happy with it! jus been browsin over the forum, really good forum on here!! I'm interested in meeting up wiv all the members at knockhill on 22nd, wot sort of times are people meeting at? regards


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

satnav said:


> Hi all, I'm new to the site have ownd my pride+joy for 3months very happy with it! jus been browsin over the forum, really good forum on here!! I'm interested in meeting up wiv all the members at knockhill on 22nd, wot sort of times are people meeting at? regards


Hi mate and welcome to the forum 
Your more than welcome to meet up with us will p/m you the details


----------



## Juggernot jugs (Apr 22, 2007)

Hi Trev,

Iv just pmd you mate.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Juggernot jugs said:


> Hi Trev,
> 
> Iv just pmd you mate.


cheers Helen replied trev & evelyn


----------



## satnav (Nov 28, 2008)

hi all just thought I would post some pics of the new rims...wot u think?


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

nice mate :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

8) very nice mate just need a TTOC sticker on the side window :roll:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

:roll:


----------



## williammc (Dec 24, 2008)

Very nice :mrgreen:


----------

